# Are these Nercomunda shorts any good?



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I'm talking about these ones and their friends:

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/survival-instinct-ebook.html

Has anyone read them? Are they any good? My fav 40k fiction actually involves little to no Space Marine involvement Eisenhorn, Ravenor, Enforcer, Double Eagle, etc. I find the 40k world so much darker and grim when basically your human and anything can kill you. Plus, Hive life is that extra bit shitty.

In premise they sound good, just not sure on their execution.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Those aren't shorts, but rather full length novels. I have copies of Blood Royal (which I think I did a review on) and Cardinal Crimson. It's a pretty good series, worth picking up at least one or two (and if you are, get Blood Royal.)


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Those aren't shorts, but rather full length novels. I have copies of Blood Royal (which I think I did a review on) and Cardinal Crimson. It's a pretty good series, worth picking up at least one or two (and if you are, get Blood Royal.)


Are they e-book only? I much prefer dead tree editions.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

You might be able to find the physical copies out there..somewhere. But these ebooks appear to be the reprints. The copies of my books are about ten years old now, just to give you an idea of how hard they might be to find (though I believe some of the books were published in an omnibus.)


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

The stories appeared in the Necromunda omnibuses but they appear to be out of stock now - 

http://www.blacklibrary.com/exclusive-products/Direct-Exclusives


----------



## Garrak (Jun 18, 2012)

If you're looking for out of print books, try abebooks (either .com or .co.uk, whichever suits you). I usually find what I'm looking for there,


----------

